# New old member



## Curt James (Dec 19, 2016)

Nearly 15,000 posts, but haven't posted for about a year.

RE-introduction time. I'm Curt James, longtime bodybuilding fan. No bodybuilder here at 6'1" and a fat 210 lbs.

I'm a full-time elementary school art teacher, help out on the Rx Muscle Forums, IML rep (use that coupon code today - Curt15 @ http://www.ironmaglabs.com), part-time comic book shop clerk, movie fan, motorcyclist, and gym rat.


----------



## Arnold (Dec 19, 2016)




----------



## CrazySteroids (Dec 19, 2016)

Welcome back brother


----------



## meanstreek (Jan 4, 2017)

... welcome..... visit 'Anything Goes Forum' for laughs  ......


----------



## yesidont (Jan 5, 2017)

welcome back, nice t-shirt bro


----------



## heavyiron (Jan 13, 2017)

Curt James said:


> Nearly 15,000 posts, but haven't posted for about a year.
> 
> RE-introduction time. I'm Curt James, longtime bodybuilding fan. No bodybuilder here at 6'1" and a fat 210 lbs.
> 
> I'm a full-time elementary school art teacher, help out on the Rx Muscle Forums, IML rep (use that coupon code today - Curt15 @ http://www.ironmaglabs.com), part-time comic book shop clerk, movie fan, motorcyclist, and gym rat.


Back at it!


----------

